# Ipod 1ère génération 2001



## claire93 (14 Avril 2010)

Bonjour, est-ce que quelqu'un pourrait me donner une idée de la cote  d'un Ipod 1ère génération M8541, 5 Go, année 2001. (l'Ipod, le cable et le chargeur, le tout en bon état). merci


----------



## Poutchi (14 Avril 2010)

D'après iPodToSell http://www.mac2sell.net/ipod/, sa cote est de 20&#8364;


----------



## claire93 (14 Avril 2010)

merci pour le lien mais je pense que ces Ipod d'origine ne se négocient pas à ces prix réellement, mais à beaucoup plus...


----------



## Gwen (14 Avril 2010)

J'en doute. Mais bon, si tu trouves acheteur, ne te gêne pas pour le vendre plus cher.

Sur eBay, en tout cas, c'est rarement plus cher.


----------

